# merry sailors



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

It would appear our "Sailors" have been drinking too heavily see:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/hampshire/7833015.stm

Lower deck ratings getting the blame again ...shame (Jester)


----------



## Rita H (Nov 19, 2008)

Isn't that what sailors are suppose to do when they reach shore(Pint) lol


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

ha ha ha. Hello Rita! Good to see you on line again. the crew are missing you


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Marie Antoinette solved the problem for the French navy. "Let them drink coke," she said.

John T.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The thing that most surprised me about that article was that the Royal Navy has as many as 12 operational ships.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

That many? Good lord, I never knew we had such a large fleet.....

Jonty


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Nothing new in this information. With their numerous bars in the Houses of Parliament I would be interested to know how many politicians have consumed copious amounts of tax free alcohol before going into the voting lobbies.

Regards Robert


----------



## Rita H (Nov 19, 2008)

billyboy said:


> ha ha ha. Hello Rita! Good to see you on line again. the crew are missing you


Feels real good to be back ! (==D) Lost internet connection but now i am back ready to rock and roll (Thumb)


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

From the report :-

_A survey of 1,333 male personnel from 12 operational ships found a quarter drank more than double recommended level of alcohol a week.

The majority (92%) scored as hazardous drinkers while half (48%) reported binge drinking at least once a week and 15% were classed as problem drinkers. _

And just who set the standards for recommended levels? As is the case in Canada, it's usually some jerk of a social worker or government agency researcher who isn't even old enough to have experienced a slight hangover from a neighbourhood cheese and wine party let alone been a soldier, sailor or airman on a good p--s up after a job well done. Our navy has also had to endure these studies carried out by cretins who would otherwise be classed as unemployable.. The findings, exactly the same. I understand that on a couple of Canadian Navy frigates, you now get a can of Coca Cola when you put a dollar into the slot machine rather that a can of Labatts Blue. But what can you expect when our Admirals have little more sea time under their belt that a first tripper on the Aussie run in the old days. No wonder recruiting is at an all time low.

It would be interesting to see comparative statistics on the number of incidents that have occurred on "dry" ships versus "normal" ships. I think a lot of us drank fairly liberally when at sea, and were trusted to be responsible in moderating consumption in keeping with watch keeping and other shipboard duties and I personally, don't recall any accident to ship or crew member as a result of misuse of alcohol by a duty member of the ships company. Now, tripping over a coaming on the way back from a run ashore was another matter.


----------



## R893891 (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks like the media were short of news at the time, mariners drinking? whatever next! In the words of Victor Meldrew "I don't believe it".


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

well i never ! cant remember a problem like that in the Merchant, cant remember much at all realy, Hic[=P]


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> The thing that most surprised me about that article was that the Royal Navy has as many as 12 operational ships.



Don't let Gordon Brown know, otherwise he'll call it toxic assets and cut it.
(Frogger) (Frogger) (Frogger) 

Regards Robert


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Under the Railways and Transport Safety Act 2003 Looks like the MN are stuffed while the Navy gets away with it !
Look at 
www.opsi.gov.uk/ACTS/acts2003/ukpga_20030020_en_6#pt4-pb3-l1g90


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Any sailors I knew never had a drink problem, they drink, get drunk and fall down.........no problem (Thumb) and in any case it's all Gordon Brown's fault....... bloody man would drive anyone to drink (Cloud)


----------

